# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  İŞİD Eski IRKCI BAAASCILAR, onlar yıllarca Türkmenleri katletti.

## anau

Bunlar Müslüman değil, bunlar eski IRKCI BAAASCILAR, onlar yıllarca Türkmenleri katletti. Bizler ise seyretik ve seyrediyoruz

----------

